# Cancer



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

*I put this here to hopefully have a serious chat about what can be a deadly problem. About 15 years ago I heard that word. You hear it a lot but when you doctor says it to you well it takes on a whole new meaning.
At first they said it was my throat and after tests they also found it in my lymph system. Said without treatment I had about two years to live. 

Stopped at a bike shop on the way home and looked at the new Indians they had on the floor. I seriously thought about buying one on the spot and then riding to the tip of South America. But then I thought what then? Just ride back? So I decided to fight. Six foot tall and 203 became six foot tall and 144 in months! Sick depressed and weak became just part of life. A simple trip to the bathroom became a planned trip.

My surgery was on July 4th and I came out of my drug induced coma late July 5th. Only year I have ever missed fireworks. I lost two false chords and one real chord . one of my neck muscles had to be reattached to my chest. The incision ran from ear to ear and my lower face was peeled up to take the lymph glands from my neck and behind my ears. A second scar runs down my left shoulder where they took the glands from my left armpit.

They punched a hole in my stomach for a feeding tube and one in my throat so I could breath. I was unable to speak for about nine months and during radiation could not go outside in daylight. I lived in the hospital monday thru Friday and went home on weekends. Bought a flashy red convertible and would drop the top and drive at night. Meals came through a tube at that point.

Nine months after the surgery the trach tube came out and I started to relearn how to talk. With one vocal chord left that was work. I used to practice the lines from movies I watched. I remember trying to talk like Daniel Day Lewis in last of the Mohicans. Single syllable at a time. And I had to relearn how to hear myself! Seems when your vocals have a dramatic change you no longer recognize your own voice. 

18 months post surgery I was back to work! Weighed in at a whole 155 at that point. I had to make weight every week to keep my job. Switch from being an auctioneer to a ring man. Doctor was pretty harsh on that one. With one vocal chord left you blow it and it's over! Now I flip stock, cars and real estate. It's a quiet life and maybe boring. 

I build personas for sites and play my role. That pays to you know! I guess my point is your never done until they throw dirt on you. And yes I DO get cancer trolls. Name withheld because of forum. Do they bother me? No, how can anything bother you after facing death? Does it change you? Yeah it does. You see social injustice differently. You grow tired of PC. PC and cancer simply do not get along.

I have my own cancer troll out there (name withheld) and I'm telling you he simply does not have the balls to face it. But if you live long enough and just don't drop dead you do. And he will and being a smart ass don't beat cancer! Cancer is like having an empty tank and knowing you have miles to go. Sometimes you have to get out and push if that only means taking one more step.

I watched several of my fellow rad rats die because that step was to tiring to painful. Never be afraid folks, not of site bans or arguing your position. Cancer can take your life but USMB? It's not real. It's a dog and pony show that puts cash in people's pockets. We are just rats in a maze folks. 

Fury*


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *I put this here to hopefully have a serious chat about what can be a deadly problem. About 15 years ago I heard that word. You hear it a lot but when you doctor says it to you well it takes on a whole new meaning.
> At first they said it was my throat and after tests they also found it in my lymph system. Said without treatment I had about two years to live.
> 
> Stopped at a bike shop on the way home and looked at the new Indians they had on the floor. I seriously thought about buying one on the spot and then riding to the tip of South America. But then I thought what then? Just ride back? So I decided to fight. Six foot tall and 203 became six foot tall and 144 in months! Sick depressed and weak became just part of life. A simple trip to the bathroom became a planned trip.
> ...



Damn dude!

Good for you. I can’t imagine. My best to you

You obviously have guts!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *I put this here to hopefully have a serious chat about what can be a deadly problem. About 15 years ago I heard that word. You hear it a lot but when you doctor says it to you well it takes on a whole new meaning.
> At first they said it was my throat and after tests they also found it in my lymph system. Said without treatment I had about two years to live.
> 
> Stopped at a bike shop on the way home and looked at the new Indians they had on the floor. I seriously thought about buying one on the spot and then riding to the tip of South America. But then I thought what then? Just ride back? So I decided to fight. Six foot tall and 203 became six foot tall and 144 in months! Sick depressed and weak became just part of life. A simple trip to the bathroom became a planned trip.
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *I put this here to hopefully have a serious chat about what can be a deadly problem. About 15 years ago I heard that word. You hear it a lot but when you doctor says it to you well it takes on a whole new meaning.
> ...


*Cancer is a hard way to go. I never shame a person fighting it. Even folks I damn sure don't like.*


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *I put this here to hopefully have a serious chat about what can be a deadly problem. About 15 years ago I heard that word. You hear it a lot but when you doctor says it to you well it takes on a whole new meaning.
> ...


I'm sure it will wind up as troll material.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2017)

the word cancer ...as in you have it...changes your perspective on everything.....and the fear that there is a wee cell floating about looking for a place to rest and divide too quickly is always there


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Took my oldest brother in 1999. Treatment is much better now, but it still sucks. 

His fight gave us all courage, as does yours!


----------



## westwall (Dec 12, 2017)

I have lost far too many friends and family to that crappy disease.  I wish it on no one, and any who have it have my support, no matter how much i might disagree with them in politics.  It is simply too desperate a battle to carry on with that sort of bullshit.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


They are finding new ways and new things yearly. Ten years from now they will cure what killed ten years ago.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

westwall said:


> I have lost far too many friends and family to that crappy disease.  I wish it on no one, and any who have it have my support, no matter how much i might disagree with them in politics.  It is simply too desperate a battle to carry on with that sort of bullshit.


Only thing I put politics aside for. Person has cancer then on that subject for that person I'm a cheer leader!


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2017)

sadly there is no money in curing cancer


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2017)

My boyfriend's dad died of lung cancer so sad. But he lived longer than they said he would and he used cannabis for his pain control ad it helped a lot.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 12, 2017)

Cancer is a horrendous disease. It would be hard to imagine someone so disgusting till they would lie about having it, but sadly, there is someone here that has been caught lying about everything they have ever said, I would have to personally see the doctor's report to believe his claim of being a cancer victim.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> My boyfriend's dad died of lung cancer so sad. But he lived longer than they said he would and he used cannabis for his pain control ad it helped a lot.


I support medical pot!!!!
Works GREAT!!!


----------



## westwall (Dec 12, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> sadly there is no money in curing cancer









That's for damned sure.  Far better to keep stringing the poor unfortunates along and soaking them for every dime.  A friend was diagnosed with prostate cancer and his oncologist never once mentioned the CyberKnife that we have down in Reno.  The asshole wanted to operate and then have multiple doses of chemo.  I took my friend to the Cyberknife folks and they checked and lo and behold, they could help him.  Six out patient treatments and he was done.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2017)

there is no good 'cancer'  even skin cancer....you might have better chances of survival with one over another but its a rough road....i do not like hospitals nor morphine


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My boyfriend's dad died of lung cancer so sad. But he lived longer than they said he would and he used cannabis for his pain control ad it helped a lot.
> ...



It helped with his appetite too and nausea.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2017)

there was a quack here for a while preying on cancer patients with stem cell transplants from sheep.....and people were paying thousands for the last false hope


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Eventually, they will figure out the WHY of it, and they'll be able to prevent it before it starts.  God willing, that day will be soon.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> there was a quack here for a while preying on cancer patients with stem cell transplants from sheep.....and people were paying thousands for the last false hope



Here at usmb?


----------



## Borillar (Dec 12, 2017)

I don't think there are very many people who haven't been touched in some way by cancer, either from having some form of it or knowing someone who does. My mother died from brain cancer. My wife had cervical cancer and melanoma. I had prostate cancer. Sounds like the treatments you had to endure were almost as bad as the disease. At least you're alive now and doing OK. I wouldn't wish cancer on my worst enemy.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2017)

no drifter here in the small town next to me.....he was a  total charleton


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > there was a quack here for a while preying on cancer patients with stem cell transplants from sheep.....and people were paying thousands for the last false hope
> ...



I seem to remember that as well. Can’t remember who though

I drinks a bit


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Pain control it can't be beat! God I slept like a baby.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

westwall said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > sadly there is no money in curing cancer
> ...


Is that like a gamma knife?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2017)

i never slept in hospital...the first 'procedure' i proceeded to vomit for hours.....the next one....they gave so much zofran ....i just remember in the bay..the nurse had shot after shot of zofran for the iv...and the shot where they go....okay honey we will talk to you later....


----------



## westwall (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...





Why Reno CyberKnife | Reno CyberKnife


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> no drifter here in the small town next to me.....he was a  total charleton



What a fucking parasite!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2017)

I had a friend who had skin cancer he beat it but it was an awful long struggle.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> I had a friend who had skin cancer he beat it but it was an awful long struggle.


We get that a lot in Arizona. I have had two removed in the last few years.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > no drifter here in the small town next to me.....he was a  total charleton
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Someone in her city took advantage of cancer patients giving false hope.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


OH I have read about that stuff. Most of the time it South of the border. Yeah, that's way wrong.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 12, 2017)

A little over 15 years ago I was diagnosed with Stage 4 throat cancer and it was also in the lymph nodes on one side of my neck. (never smoked cigarettes)

When I asked the doc my odds, he said 50 - 50 and used the basketball term, "full court press" to describe how it would be treated.

62 radiation treatments, lymph removal surgery on my neck, and several months with a feeding tube in my stomach. I'm a skinny guy already with an average weight of about 165, but I went down to 130 by the end of the radiation treatments.

Within 6 months I had gained my weight back, returned to work, and could eat any food no problem, even spicy mexican food. The radiation killed my saliva glands, so I must drink something about every second or third bite of food.

The whole ordeal was hell to go through.

But on the plus side, I've seen all three of my grandkids born, grow up, and start school.   .....


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> A little over 15 years ago I was diagnosed with Stage 4 throat cancer and it was in the lymph nodes on one side of my neck. (never smoked cigaretts)
> 
> When I asked the doc my odds. he said 50 - 50 and used the basketball term, "full court press" to describe how it would be treated.
> 
> ...


Same cancers! I still drink tons of water. My saliva glands are just starting to work.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> A little over 15 years ago I was diagnosed with Stage 4 throat cancer and it was in the lymph nodes on one side of my neck. (never smoked cigaretts)
> 
> When I asked the doc my odds. he said 50 - 50 and used the basketball term, "full court press" to describe how it would be treated.
> 
> ...


Mine was left side of the neck.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Mine was left side of the neck.


Same here.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was left side of the neck.
> ...


*I like arizona. My neck gets tight in the cold. Doc says radiation on the neck is hard on the discs.
And I have to wear a  gotee instead of a full beard.*


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 12, 2017)

My cancer wake up call was when it took a friend and co-worker who was very similar to me in almost every way including being an avid distance runner. He was in great shape one year short of retirement and was diagnosed with stage 4 prostate cancer. It was extremely aggressive, about 5% of the cases are this form. He was gone in 8 months. 

I saw what he went through and I admire anyone who has to fight that beast. I hope you stay clear and keep swinging DF!


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> My cancer wake up call was when it took a friend and co-worker who was very similar to me in almost every way including being an avid distance runner. He was in great shape one year short of retirement and was diagnosed with stage 4 prostate cancer. It was extremely aggressive, about 5% of the cases are this form. He was gone in 8 months.
> 
> I saw what he went through and I admire anyone who has to fight that beast. I hope you stay clear and keep swinging DF!


I never heard of a runner getting it. Most of the time it's diet or cyclists.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 12, 2017)

Yep it was a total shock to all of us. He was like the energizer bunny around work. He did have a really stressful personal life maybe that was a factor.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 12, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Yep it was a total shock to all of us. He was like the energizer bunny around work. He did have a really stressful personal life maybe that was a factor.


*Don't know. Just know that shit strikes and knows no color NO gender no age.
*


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *I put this here to hopefully have a serious chat about what can be a deadly problem. About 15 years ago I heard that word. You hear it a lot but when you doctor says it to you well it takes on a whole new meaning.
> At first they said it was my throat and after tests they also found it in my lymph system. Said without treatment I had about two years to live.
> 
> Stopped at a bike shop on the way home and looked at the new Indians they had on the floor. I seriously thought about buying one on the spot and then riding to the tip of South America. But then I thought what then? Just ride back? So I decided to fight. Six foot tall and 203 became six foot tall and 144 in months! Sick depressed and weak became just part of life. A simple trip to the bathroom became a planned trip.
> ...


Of the family, friends, and other people that I know who had cancer, 25% survived.

You don't really know until 5 years passes.

Good luck.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 12, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Yep it was a total shock to all of us. He was like the energizer bunny around work. He did have a really stressful personal life maybe that was a factor.
> ...


I know teenagers who have died from cancer.  It can happen to anyone anytime.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2017)

westwall said:


> I have lost far too many friends and family to that crappy disease.  I wish it on no one, and any who have it have my support, no matter how much i might disagree with them in politics.  It is simply too desperate a battle to carry on with that sort of bullshit.


It's sad that not everyone has the same attitude. There is one guy here that says he had cancer and he wished it on me.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 13, 2017)

Cecilie1200 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Not if funding for research is cut.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll throw this out there if anyone wants to take a jab at it.
AM. Pearled barley with chopped onion a hot pepper of choice, 20% garbanzo beans and an egg sunny up or over easy mixed in. Avocado and 'mater on the side.

Mid day.Trout or Salmon baked.Chicken is OK and easier on the wallet. Steamed carrots and beets(use the green part too).If you hate beets chop them in with spinach to "dilute" them.If you like a beet eat them daily.Carrot too.

Dinner: chicken, lamb, venison,veal or fish of choice and get some fat. (No poison US garbage hormoned beef)
Bread in Panko/egg batter then fry-sautee in coconut oil. Eat a sweet potato(daily) with butter or ghee(clarified butter) eat a dark salad(spinach-kale-leek/romain/materz etc with some fat dressing like ranch or blue cheese or a homemade yogurt, Thousans Islas or some sour cream concoction.A cut up baked sweet potato fried makes a killer french fry too.
 Before bed have a bowl cream of whatever soup with some grated cheese or whole wheat/pumpernickel croutons.
Remember. They tell you not to eat late because it piles on weight.......EXACTLY what you need. Toss some high quality dark chocolate and some good nuts in there too. Fatty stuff like Macadamia,niigatoe Brazil or Cashew.

Notice I didn't get all into the fruit thing. It's totally unnecessary and likely to make things worse.Papaya would be the exception if your stomach gives trouble. Chew up a tspn of fresh seeds real, real good when you eat the fruit.
Get a real first rate vitamin like Geriatric Pharmaton.
This 1000000000mg vit C-A-D-zink and what not is just JewToob quackery.Good food has plenty of that.
If you live in the ice age zone get a VIT D supplement too. Nothing stupid. Ask a pharmacist for a good brand and dose.Not a doctor. They're idiots. A pharmacist.

If you get tired of that breakfast look up Gallo Pinto but use a brown rice and not that useless white shiiit. You can use any bean you like---no matter.I alternated wifey between black, brown, white and pintos.
Stay away from hams, sausage and bacons(all chemically processed) but you can make your own "Jimmy Deen" patties by mixing a lil lean ground pork or veal or a mix with sage, thyme and black pepper-cayenne if you get bored.It tastes the same.

7 months. Wifeys cancer( colon) is GONE,They did remove the whole thing but there was a liver spot"of interest" and one on the pancreas too. Not any more, as of last month.
Let thy food be thy medicine.
Truth


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 13, 2017)

diet is fine but i did chemo...i got lucky when i had to change chemo chemicals due to a shortage  the new chemo worked much better
i would tell my urologist the latest diet/whatever...his reply was always the same...sounds great and i need you to commit to this round of chemo...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 13, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I have lost far too many friends and family to that crappy disease.  I wish it on no one, and any who have it have my support, no matter how much i might disagree with them in politics.  It is simply too desperate a battle to carry on with that sort of bullshit.
> ...



Not just cancer, either.  Someone's fighting a horrible illness of any sort, then whoever they are, I'm cheering them on in that battle.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 13, 2017)

Cecilie1200 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


*I have often wondered if the punishment for growing old was having to bury your friends.*


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 13, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> sadly there is no money in curing cancer



That is one of the most ridiculous myths ever.  Not only would there be HUGE money in worldwide sales of a cancer cure, there are also any number of groups doing cancer research who don't have a profit motive.  Someone will eventually find the cure, because people ARE working feverishly to locate it.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 13, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> I'll throw this out there if anyone wants to take a jab at it.
> AM. Pearled barley with chopped onion a hot pepper of choice, 20% garbanzo beans and an egg sunny up or over easy mixed in. Avocado and 'mater on the side.
> 
> Mid day.Trout or Salmon baked.Chicken is OK and easier on the wallet. Steamed carrots and beets(use the green part too).If you hate beets chop them in with spinach to "dilute" them.If you like a beet eat them daily.Carrot too.
> ...


Salmon has some of the best Omega 3s. It's a very good thing for you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 13, 2017)

westwall said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > sadly there is no money in curing cancer
> ...



Horseshit.  Anyone who believes there's a profit motive in having customers die is smoking too much medical marijuana.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 13, 2017)

drifter said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It's been said to be amazing for people having chemo and radiation treatments because it combats the nausea and helps them eat, so they get the nutrition they need to have the strength to fight.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 13, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I had a friend who had skin cancer he beat it but it was an awful long struggle.
> ...



Lord, while my father was in the nursing home, it seemed like we were having to have little skin cancers removed from him every other week.  It was ridiculous.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 13, 2017)

Cecilie1200 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


I support medical pot. Does that put me at odds with some fellow conservatives? Yeah, but I have walked that mile and many of them have not!


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 13, 2017)

Cecilie1200 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


You get to sleep as well and a well rested body is far more able to fight.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 13, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



My only real objection to medical marijuana laws revolves around the rather suspect people and groups pushing for them.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 13, 2017)

Cecilie1200 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


*We have medical pot in my town right down the street. It pushed out the black market. Prices are cheaper and quality is better.*


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2017)

Cecilie1200 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...









Based on close, personal experience, and multiple conversations with various surgeons, I disagree with you.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 13, 2017)

Life is just a roll of the dice.......never know what's gonna come up....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 14, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


It won't be me... But I do wish you were a bit more liberal when it comes to race... I want you to live long so I can keep  trying to change you...


----------



## Witchit (Dec 14, 2017)

This. Joe offers Meghan hope, as her dad’s cancer is the same as what Beau had.

Watch: Joe Biden consoles Meghan McCain on ‘The View’ over father’s cancer diagnosis


----------



## westwall (Dec 14, 2017)

Witchit said:


> This. Joe offers Meghan hope, as her dad’s cancer is the same as what Beau had.
> 
> Watch: Joe Biden consoles Meghan McCain on ‘The View’ over father’s cancer diagnosis







Biden has said some incredibly moronic things, and he has creeped me out more than once, but what he did here is pretty special.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 14, 2017)

westwall said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I hate to break it to you, but being brilliant and knowledgeable in one field doesn't stop people from being utter dumbasses in everything else.  Based on close, personal experience and multiple conversations with doctors and professors with PhDs.


----------

